# Currant Creek Cow



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I have one of the late season cow tags for Currant Creek and I had a small herd of elk scouted and perfectly patterned and lined up for the opener. You see, I'm smarter than Mother Nature and I _knew the snow wasn't going to fly until after my hunt. Wrong! Now there is somewhere between 12" and 16" of snow where I'd planned to go.

So I headed over to the Tabby Mountain WMA and I've spent a few days hiking around there to no avail. I've hiked an average of seven miles each day and haven't seen anything fresh. I stupidly put all my eggs in one basket and never scouted the WMA, which is a totally new area for me. It's even a new habitat. I've never chased elk in the cedars, bristlecones, and sage. Anyway, I did not realize what a cross-hatch of roads that place is! Every time I think I've hiked far enough to start seeing animals I run into another road with fresh tire tracks! Again, shame on me for not scouting my entire unit.

My question is this: How much snow does it take to push the elk down? The snow in my initial area is too deep for me to hike effectively but I'm not sure it's deep enough to push them down since I haven't seen any sign over on the WMA. Anyone have any ideas/suggestions? I'd be more than happy to share any info I have in return if anyone has seen anything. Just looking for some red meat for the freezer.

Finally, shout out to gunner76. He sent me a PM about the area with some really good info a few months back (part of why I didn't do my due diligence)._


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

Cows will remain high until literally forced down, Bulls head lower early...I bet your cows are hanging right at or just below the heavy snow line on south facing slopes...


----------



## quartz (Dec 16, 2013)

On Sunday I hiked up through the foot or so of snow to above 8000ft in the Uintas and glassed another 800 vert or so higher than that, looking for elk. I didn't see any but I saw plenty of deer feeding up in that snow, I doubt it is enough yet to make elk move. Hoping for more soon!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

If the snow isn't up to their bellies, they can move around and find food just fine. In the area I hunt, it takes upwards of 2-3 feet of snow to push them down.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

You mean to tell me there is a herd that survived up there. A sled (non motorized)and some snow shoes are your best friends this time of year. Has worked very well for me on these late season hunts.


----------



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

PM Sent


----------



## GeTaGrip (Jun 24, 2014)

I was up there Saturday and had the same problem with finding elk, I stayed high until the snow pushed me off the mountain. Good news is the moose and deer are in great shape on the unit, seen a handful of dandy bucks, tons of does and a mixed bag of 8 moose.


----------



## BuckSlayer (Aug 6, 2014)

I have the tag also. Didn't see one elk. We hunted up above currant creek res opening morning we til snow pushed us out too. The next day we too went to Tabby mountain. Nothing. Back in salt lake for the week so If anyone has any info on where any herds are please help.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

I seen a herd of 8 cows/ calfs on sunday up above red creek reservoir.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for the replies and a special thanks for the PMs. I'm up near Currant Creek Reservoir today and tomorrow on the advice of another forum member. I hiked up around Red Ledges but didn't see anything. Tons and tons of big healthy deer acting stupid and rutting around. I did hear a few shots to the north and east of me so hopefully someone filled a tag or two. On the hike back down I got picked up by a DNR officer and he told me where he had cut some fresh elk tracks so I'll go check that out in the morning. Thanks again and good luck to everyone still out hunting!


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Good luck twinkielk that hunt has turned into a tougher hunt then people expect the number of elk are no where close to what they used to be


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

hazmat said:


> Good luck twinkielk that hunt has turned into a tougher hunt then people expect the number of elk are nor close to what they used to be


Ya, they are WAY WAY over objective the elk are just smarter than the hunters.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

berrysblaster said:


> Ya, they are WAY WAY over objective the elk are just smarter than the hunters.


I am sensing alot of sarcasm with that post. It really Suck to watch this go down like this. i have a cabin near cc and spent just about every weekend up there. I put a ton of miles on my boots from early spring til now. and the amount of elk is definitly down .


----------



## Bucket List (Nov 27, 2014)

I am a long time reader of this forum but a new user. I have been reluctant to register and post as to all of the negative posts regarding the new users. but anyway, i had a late cow tag, got mine last weekend, all of the herds of elk i saw where in very large groups, 100 - 200 + . they are not every where but when you find them, ther will be large groups, none of the groups i found where not on there normal winter range yet, Good Luck


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks BucketList. Congratulations on your elk and welcome to the forum! 

I had a heck of a night tonight. I went up Currant Creek this morning but there were four trucks already at the area I'd planned to hunt so I headed straight up the ridge to glass and see what I could find. Nothing. 

I had a tip from another forum member so I thought I'd check that out for the afternoon hunt. I got up on a ridge mid-afternoon and glassed for a couple hours. The entire hike up there I was in fresh tracks and scat. I finally spotted elk about 1.5 miles out with just over an hour left of shooting light. The distance was no issue but I'd have to cross three ridges to get to them. I dropped off the ridge and started running for the next one. Once I cleared that ridge I glassed again and confirmed that there were 8-12 elk feeding slowly away from me in a small clearing. I dropped down off that ridge and ran to the next. Got up on top and glassed again; still there. I dropped down that last ridge and up the next. When I got to the top I had about thirty minutes of light and they were under 500 yards away. I threw up the binoculars again to mark the elk and plan my attack. Then I saw it. All bulls... And that, my dear wife, is why I "need" that $2500 spotting scope.

I spent that last bit of light just watching the bulls. Two of them were sparring and messing around. It was fun to watch and just enjoy the sunset.

It was an awesome hike and great to be into some animals even though I couldn't fill the tag, yet. The hike bike was one of those where your emotions go from relieved to disappointed about every other step and both emotions are for the same reason; no meat strapped to your back. 

I took a more direct route back to the truck since it was already dark and when I finally got back on my original tracks I found a set of cat tracks paralleling them for a few hundred yards. That'll make the hair on the back of your neck stand at attention. 

Can't wait to get back out!


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

That's freaky Twinkie! Cats scare me for that very reason. Sneaky little buggers


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Idratherbehunting said:


> That's freaky Twinkie! Cats scare me for that very reason. Sneaky little buggers


Right? I try to tell myself they'd leave me alone since I'm a good-sized guy but that doesn't really comfort me. Maybe I should carry some bear spray or something. A rifle sure isn't going to do me any good at the range I'd need it...


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

keep us posted good luck


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Bucket List said:


> I am a long time reader of this forum but a new user. I have been reluctant to register and post as to all of the negative posts regarding the new users. but anyway, i had a late cow tag, got mine last weekend, all of the herds of elk i saw where in very large groups, 100 - 200 + . they are not every where but when you find them, ther will be large groups, none of the groups i found where not on there normal winter range yet, Good Luck


welcome to the forum bucket list


----------



## tahos (Jan 4, 2015)

Hey I'm knew to this forum and I have a cow tag for current creek Jan 17 and never hunted anywhere in this area any advice would be appreciated


----------

